# Honda 4 Wheeler Disc Brake Conversion



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Has anyone did a DYI for this?


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I did it for my 2003 Rincon. Bought the High Lifter kit off ebay for around $275

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=653745


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks, I did read where bleeding the brakes was the hardest part, did you have any issues with that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

No. I bled them like the instructions from Highlifter suggested and they bled easier than using a vacuum pump. If I remember correctly I used a gatorade bottle with a hole in the cap for the bleeder tube. Filled the bottle with a couple inches of brake fluid. Ran the tube through the hole and into the fluid, then taped it off. Other end goes on your bleeder screw. You open the bleeder screw a quarter turn and start pumping the lever. Make sure to refill reservoir as needed otherwise you will have to start over. Once all the bubbles are out of the line then close the screw and do other side.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I did my 01 rincon it has aluminum wheels and needed to grind the calipers to clear. I just used wheel spacers instead.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Highlifter kit came with spacers for stock wheels. I have the ITP SS108 wheels and didn't need to use the spacers. 

And how did you buy a Rincon in 01? They didn't come out until 03 :slimer:


----------

